# 2014 4-H Projects



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Well, here's some of my projects. I apologize for the lack of baths, horrid clipping jobs, and mismatching barn clothes... The traditional Boer is my wether, Gadget. He was born the 12th of February. The red Boer is my doe, Gizmo. She was born the 14th of February. Those are my two market projects for the year. The last pictures are of my ONE dairy beef project (dairy beef are basically feeder steers. The idea is to make a Holstein look like an Angus steer.) His name is Sailor and was born in mid to late January. The first was taken today, the second when he was 4 days old... I have another who was born two weeks later and his name is Soldier. 

I'm sharing to see what you think of my animals. What you think, any advice you can give me for them, and just to keep an overall diary for their progress until the fair, where I will also share how they do then. My fair is August 3-10 where animals are brought in the 2nd and then sold the 9th. 

Let me know exactly what you think and how I'm doing! More pictures of the goats, both steers and my pig will follow eventually. 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

They all look good! That's cool about the Holstein steer  I wish they did that here but they don't :-/


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like the traditional wether best. He's a little big bellied and short sided but over all looks good. Build up his leg and he'll do good. The doe is cute but needs a good bit more weight on her. I'd like to see more pulled apart and longer but hard to judge her now. 

The steer Is pretty cool. Really level, just like to make him a little more extended but I really like him


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you, Dani. Honestly, I prefer the traditional over the red too. I've been trying to push her on the feed while, trying not to overfeed the wether. Can you describe "short-sided"? And any ideas on how to reduce his belly size? I do have to get better pictures of both of my steers, because I was using the voice control on my phone. Also the first time with a show stick. I appreciate the feedback though!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It means from forerib to hooks he is shorter than we desire. It's mainly shortness through the loin. He's not the shortest I've ever seen though. Keep his belly down and it won't be as notice able. If you want I can give photo examples... I happen to have a short and a long wether this year . Also, there are tricks for setting up them up to look longer. Could you possibly give the doe an afternoon meal alone? We've done this with wethers before and it's helped a lot. We did for two or three weeks to get them going good.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Could you give those pictures? And how would you go about setting him up nicely? I know some goats just need set up differently to look better. Is there any good fairly inexpensive ways to help him get some more rear muscles?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The top and bottom picture are the shorter sided wether. Top picture he looks better imo... just keep in mind he had just been clipped and was mad.. that's why his feet are so high off the ground. The middle picture is my long wether. He's the longest we have ever had! And these two are half brothers! To build rear legs you need high protein (more than feed can offer) and exercises probably every other day. Do a combination of walk and run in each exercise and do it until he is out of breath. Protein can come in powder supplements or as things like calf manna.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

That was very informative. Thank you. Generally, I don't brace my goats, but they were acting up, and I didn't have a choke chain handy. So, the shorted bodied goats look better when set up with their legs behind them?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes but just a bit. Not so much that they look like a rocking horse. Try several ways and picture each way, then go with the best. That's How We Figure It Out . And we brace for shows so whenever we picture like this we brace since that's how they will be judged and set up in showmanship. It's easier to train them to something unnatural to them if we do it alot. Glad I could help!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Yeah, I need to work with the show collars, to get them used to it. I'm real excited this year because I'm showing from my own herd.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Finally got pictures of my pig. His name is Napkin and probably weighs about 200 lbs now, and has to be at least 230 lbs and no more than 300 lbs by August 2nd. What do you think of him? He's the cleaner one in the picture. The dirtier one is a gilt, while he is a barrow.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice, long, level pig. Might want to see a bit more width as well as mass and expression out of the ham. That said he is still young and has time. Although, to get him to gain those 30lbs I'd start putting the food to him. Just keep him lean


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you! I also think he is a veeeery long pig, and those pictures don't do him any justice. Does anyone have any pig showing tips? Like tools and such?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't shown pigs before but most people like to use a whip, they say it looks cleaner and more professional in the ring. Always keep control of your pig and watch the judge. Animal between you and the judge... All that good stuff  

Pigs are very personable so it might be a good idea to make friends with him and then he might listen better. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you! I never showed pigs either, but I guess I'm gonna learn pretty quickly...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've worked with them alot, just been able to show.


----------

